# Mysis Shrimp or frozen Krill. Whats better for Peacocks?



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a container of frozen cubes of krill. I've also heard Mysis shrimp are more nutritional and easier to digest. What's everyone's opinion?
I'm feeding NLS and Spirulina here and there. Krill is once every Saturday. 
I have two smaller Frontosa in the tank as well.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I haven't heard that mysis is more nutritional but I can tell you that NLS uses krill meal high in their ingredients.
NLS also uses spirulina so I am not sure if you really need to add additional amounts as a supplement.

It would appear that the krill would increase the amount of carotene in their diet but it may just be over kill.
What is the point of adding more of a vitamin if the organism can not utilize all of it?
Most vitamins are water soluble anyway so excess amounts would likely be removed in urine and/or defecation.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

When I had peacocks, I did not feed them anything but NLS sinking pellets and flake. It is a complete food and the consistency of feeding the same thing, I think, helped keep bloat from occurring. Not sure why you have frontosa with peacocks.


----------



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

The Frontosa are small. Just over an inch. The peacocks are all just over 2 inches. Is there anything I should watch for keeping them together? Or any other reason?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

MrCastro3 said:


> I have a container of frozen cubes of krill. I've also heard Mysis shrimp are more nutritional and easier to digest.


 I could see that one could make this claim but it seems to me like splitting a hair.

IF Mysis are more nutritional and easier to digest, it is not a significant step up IMHO.

I prefer Mysis over krill, but it's more about size of food to size of my fish...

as for Fronts and Peacocks, they should be fine provided the peacocks don't harass the Fronts. Of course, that's until the one day that the Fronts mature to become fish eaters and eat a peacock!


----------

